# CZ 75 baby brother



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I had my CZ 75 Cerakoted by Artemis Arms in Port Clinton a while back. I liked the way it turned out , I had them do my CZ 75 compact with the same colors only reverse the scheme.
I like they way it turned out. They do a really good job, IMO>


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a sweet looking pair.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice!!


----------

